

Ugly, dirty, but it works - lepunk
http://lepunk.co.uk/ugly-dirty-but-it-works/

======
SifJar
AHK does have string functions. Quick example: <http://pastebin.com/09kjNSvP>

(pads number with 0s at start so that it is 2 digits)

As for checking if the PIN was accepted, it'd maybe work to check the window
title or something. Chances are it will change once the software is
registered. Then you can easily log the current PIN and break the loop.

Not that I support piracy, just thinking of ways to clean up that code a bit.

~~~
SifJar
Adding to my above, I'd also like to point out that AHK has commands for
selecting certain interface elements, which seems like a better solution than
hard coding specific locations to click. Just another way to make it a bit
cleaner/tidier.

------
bitmover
Congratulations on pirating software? Am I missing something?

~~~
lepunk
helping out a (family member) university student to get one more day access to
the $3000+ software (which he won't ever use again) after the trial expired in
order to pass his final exam.

~~~
SifJar
Seems to me like there are plenty of _free_ programs for writing papers that
could have been used in the first place.

~~~
lepunk
not really. his paper was actually a piece of software written for a specific
PLC. he actually had to buy the plc hardware and he used this german
software's trial version to get the code on the PLC. the problem was when he
tried to retrieve the finished code and the trial expired.

the program itself is incredibly outdated and as my uncle says noone using it
in the industry anymore. sadly this one was the only one with trial version

